# I doubt it but....



## housefan247 (Jul 30, 2006)

i have an appt with my psychiatrist on monday so i'll bring this up then but i was just wanting to get some opinions from "outsiders" first. i don't think i'm suffering from depersonalization or derealization but some things ring true. first of all i'm 20 y/o. i've been diagnosed with bipolar 2.

i just have these moments really, they are very brief where all of a sudden nothing seems real. or i don't seem real. it last merely seconds or maybe minutes. i know that because it isn't chronic or anything there probably isn't anything to do about it. it's just a weird sensation or feeling i get. i don't know if i'm explaining it right. i really don't remember exactly unless i'm experiencing it. and i haven't experienced this feeling ina while. but i also just recently started back on my medication for the bipolar. so i don't know. is this anything? at least anything to be concerned about? sometimes i try to see if i can "switch it on" lol. but its just something that kind of comes and goes. i'm new here btw. hi everyone!! lol. ok i'm done now. thanks for any input/advice. i really appreciate it.


----------



## Dee1130 (Aug 4, 2006)

I can "bring it on" too. All I have to do is think about it happening. It's really weird. I have panics and I'm bipolar. I take depakote and lexapro.


----------

